# The Ford Finance Co. vs. The Dealership Payment Plan



## fmdog44 (Jun 4, 2021)

I recently bought a new truck in April and the 5 year, $3,990 cover all protection plan. I decide to cancel the protection plan. It is prorated so I want to cancel now. Today I paid off the balance on my truck so I own it. In order to cancel the protection plan I need to show the paid in full paperwork. The dealership wanted me to pay off in six months so they could get their piece of the pie from Ford. Weighing the impact of waiting six months to opt out of the protection plan led me to buy it and get out now. Sorry dealership but I'm sure you will survive. Now if all the computer related technology does not go out on me I'll be OK!


----------



## Don M. (Jun 4, 2021)

"Extended" warranties are just one of the many "addon's" that dealerships love to pitch to their customers.  They know that in the vast majority of cases these warranties just pad the profits.


----------



## Jules (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice to own your new truck free & clear.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 4, 2021)

Back in 1998, my wife's BMW was causing some seriously big repair bills, time to trade it in. She chose a new VW Golf. We paid cash for it. Twenty three years later she is still driving it, the only serious repair was a new clutch a couple of years back. In fact the only fault that my wife can find is, she's bored with it. 

Prior to the Golf she has had a succession of new cars over a twenty year period, six in all. None have given the longevity of the Golf, but to be fair, none have lived in a heated garage with a vintage MG either.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 6, 2021)

I bought a Suzuki Grand Vitara outright in 1999, after trading in my Sidekick. Still have it and couldn't be happier. 5 speed stick, 142,000+ on the clock and still the original clutch. (has pulled a trailer most of it's life) Best of all... very few electronic gee-gaws to fail. I know I changed the fuel filter once and I know I have changed the front brakes and the rear shocks, but, the rear brakes and all other components are still the originals. 
Oh yeah, it has yet to be parked in any garage.   
Note... I have changed oil and filter regularly.
A picture when brand new, and another taken last week. (hauling 150 gallons of diesel home). 
Man, I love my little scooter car.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 6, 2021)

Pre hi-tech vehicles versus older vehicles is not valid. These new vehicles rely strictly on computer chips. My steering is electronic and all functions appear on a computer screen. Replacing that screen will not be cheap. The radio display is also a display screen. I just hope they last past the five years that the  protection plan would have covered so cancelling was a good idea.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 6, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Man, I love my little scooter car.


I'm with you.  For many years, I had the "new car" addiction.  Then, I bought a new Dodge Dakota pickup in 1997, and really liked it.  I still have it, and it only has about 105,000 miles on it....still looks good, and runs great.  I do all the normal maintenance religiously, and recently put the 3rd set of tires on it.  The only repairs I've had was a couple of years ago, when the water pump started making noise....took it to a local shop and they replaced it for $400.  I figure I've spent less than $100/yr. keeping it in good shape....and that sure beats spending $40K, or more, to replace it.  The primary reason I keep it is because we live in the country on a gravel road, and with 4WD and high ground clearance, it can go through almost anything if we have to go somewhere during a spell of bad Winter weather.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

So far, I have not regretted refusing to buy any added protection/extended warranty plan.  That said, I try to research a new car/model to a fare-the-well before plunking down any coin.  We've not fared so well with used cars. (e.g. the last straw was an Accura coming off lease that was a POS.)


----------



## Llynn (Jun 6, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I'm with you.  For many years, I had the "new car" addiction.  Then, I bought a new Dodge Dakota pickup in 1997, and really liked it.  I still have it, and it only has about 105,000 miles on it....still looks good, and runs great.  I do all the normal maintenance religiously, and recently put the 3rd set of tires on it.  The only repairs I've had was a couple of years ago, when the water pump started making noise....took it to a local shop and they replaced it for $400.  I figure I've spent less than $100/yr. keeping it in good shape....and that sure beats spending $40K, or more, to replace it.  The primary reason I keep it is because we live in the country on a gravel road, and with 4WD and high ground clearance, it can go through almost anything if we have to go somewhere during a spell of bad Winter weather.


Don, I am with you. I have a 2004 Dakota 4x4 with 113k miles on the clock.  It is my second Dakota and my plan is for this one to see me out. I've got the Jeep v8 in this one, the previous one was a hemi. 

My living conditions are like yours so a pickup is required around here.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 8, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Pre hi-tech vehicles versus older vehicles is not valid. These new vehicles rely strictly on computer chips. My steering is electronic and all functions appear on a computer screen. Replacing that screen will not be cheap. The radio display is also a display screen. I just hope they last past the five years that the  protection plan would have covered so cancelling was a good idea.


I totally agree with you. When we bought our 2017 Ford Edge Sport, I did so as I wanted those safety features. Now when I drive an older car it feels like being stuck with a Model T, LOL. 

During the test drive stage I asked the sales rep (who used to be the head of the service dept., interestingly enough) how many computer chips were in the Edge. He said, "Oh, around 23 or so. Maybe more........"

Even on a 2010 Ford Fusion, it's a pain to replace the "low tire pressure warning" computer chip. Had to leave the car for several hours as they have to pull off the tire AND the brake assembly to replace that one chip.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 8, 2021)

I don't think there is a right or wrong answer because we always hear stories about this persons vehicle was a lemon and others had no or little trouble. I am on a F150 forum and one member bought  2021 top of the line F150 truck and has a list of problems as long as my arm.


----------

